# adding citric to make mozz....



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

what happens if a person adds the citric when the milk is already 85 degree? i think i know :blush but thought i'd ask! i just made (ruined?!!) 3 gallons of fresh milk into an indescribable blob. some stayed very grainy, some did get into a mass like form like the curd sometimes does. it wont' stretch, and it now almost looks like cottage cheese but only waaay finer. waaay grosser! it tastes nasty. just wanting to be certain adding citric at wrong time did this, and give this info for any other cheese newbies as a warning!


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Right Chris, adding the citric to warm milk curdles the milk. It will still be edible though. You might want to use it for cooking or add herbs.

Christy


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

yup, short time after stirring it in, looked in the pot and eww! how can i use it to cook with? the pups may just get to enjoy it otherwise, i am short on time currently and dont' want to mess with a mess! at least i've learned something, and so soon in the week! if there is a way to use it, i'd at least feel better.


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

ps...i did manage to get some of this mess to knit together, not very smooth tho, kinda like a big mass of bubble gum with lots of rubber bands in it. husband is not picky, the taste is good so he'll make use of it.


----------

